# Philth's non-theraphosid mygalomorph and true spider photo thread. (Part 2)



## Philth (Feb 21, 2018)

Since Photobucket single handedly destroyed my other thread that I started in 2014, I'm starting a new one all over. Sorry if some of the pics are repeats or if you've seen them before. 

Thank you Chase ( CEC ) for teaching my old ass an alternative way to post photo's. I'm back ! 

One of my favorites and probably the most rare Araneomorphs in my collection to start with. _Platythomisus octomaculatus _aka the 8 Spotted Crab Spider_.


_
Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 12 | Love 5


----------



## Philth (Feb 21, 2018)

Some more old classics

Deinopis sp. Cameroon


_Viridasius fasciatus_



_Thelechoris striatipes_
_



Nilus albocinctus



_

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 4


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Feb 21, 2018)

Fantastic pictures, the crab spider is absolutely stunning

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Philth (Feb 21, 2018)

_Macroctenus kingsleyi _female
_



Macroctenus kingsleyi _mature male
_



Macroctenus kingsleyi _eggsac



Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 4


----------



## Philth (Feb 21, 2018)

_Piloctenus haematostoma_ female



_Piloctenus haematostoma_ mature male 



_Piloctenus haematostoma_ female



_Piloctenus haematostoma_ female



Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 2


----------



## RTTB (Feb 21, 2018)

Amazing specimens.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrTwister (Feb 21, 2018)

Stunning. The crab spider almost looks made of plastic.


----------



## Philth (Feb 22, 2018)

_Heteropoda davidbowie _Female and mature male



_Heteropoda davidbowie_ female beige type



_Heteropoda davidbowie_ female orange type



_Heteropoda davidbowie_ mature male


_Heteropoda davidbowie _camouflage 



Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 7


----------



## CEC (Feb 23, 2018)

@Philth

No problem. Great start to the new thread. Glad you're back, pics look better on the forum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 23, 2018)

Keep them coming.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Feb 23, 2018)

Great work Tom!


----------



## Magrock (Feb 24, 2018)

Какой размер паука?


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2018)

nice... any davidbowie slings?
ultimate size?


----------



## Philth (Feb 25, 2018)

Tony said:


> nice... any davidbowie slings?
> ultimate size?


I'll have slings coming soon. Adults get about a 3 inch leg span.


----------



## Philth (Feb 25, 2018)

_Heteropoda lunula_ female



_Heteropoda lunula _mature male


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1 | Wow 1 | Love 4


----------



## Magrock (Feb 25, 2018)

My friends, is there any people on this forum who can send a spider to Russia? We do not have any other families, except theraphosidae.


----------



## The wolf (Feb 25, 2018)

Magrock said:


> Какой размер паука?


Какой из пауков
Courtesy of google translate


----------



## Magrock (Feb 25, 2018)

The wolf said:


> Какой из пауков
> Courtesy of google translate


The very first photo


----------



## Philth (Feb 25, 2018)

Magrock said:


> My friends, is there any people on this forum who can send a spider to Russia? We do not have any other families, except theraphosidae.


I import most of them from German dealers.

Later, Tom


----------



## Philth (Feb 25, 2018)

_Gnathopalystes kochi_ female


_Gnathopalystes kochi _mature male



Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 5


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 25, 2018)

Too bad I know nothing about trues.. some of these look really interesting..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 25, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> Too bad I know nothing about trues.. some of these look really interesting..


Lord Jesus, I know what you mean but 'trues' is something terrible to hear  but, anyway, you're ability is quite high for deal with those, no matter.


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 25, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Lord Jesus, I know what you mean but 'trues' is something terrible to hear  but, anyway, you're ability is quite high for deal with those, no matter.


Shorter than true spiders.  appreciate it.


----------



## Magrock (Feb 26, 2018)

Philth said:


> I import most of them from German dealers.
> 
> Later, Tom


Give me please his coordinates


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 26, 2018)

Philth said:


> _Gnathopalystes kochi _mature male
> View attachment 267623


That is some interesting spider yoga. The prone thistle?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Philth (Mar 11, 2018)

Some mygalomorphs...

_Diplura_ sp. Peru



_Porrhothele antipodiana_
_



Sphodros rufipes


_
Later, Tom
_


_

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 6


----------



## basin79 (Mar 12, 2018)

Absolutely phenomenonal thread.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Philth (Mar 19, 2018)

_Latrodectus curacaviensis_
_



Latrodectus elegans



Latrodectus hasselti



Latrodectus menavodi



Latrodectus pallidus



Latrodectus revivensis 



Latrodectus tredecimguttatus



Latrodectus variolus



Later, Tom




_

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 7


----------



## moose35 (Mar 19, 2018)

Nice spiders. 
great pics

sincerely
tom from paterson

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (Mar 19, 2018)

moose35 said:


> Nice spiders.
> great pics
> 
> sincerely
> tom from paterson


Wow , Tom from Paterson , how the hell are you dude ?

This just cracked me up again lol....
"xhexdx;1432347 said:
Yeah, that's from kicking hairs. All old world species do this.I suggest you do a little bit of research on the spiders you keep."

Later, Tom Patterson

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dord (Mar 19, 2018)

Philth said:


> Wow , Tom from Paterson , how the hell are you dude ?
> 
> This just cracked me up again lol....
> "xhexdx;1432347 said:
> ...


Hands down the best signature. I've never heard of that Brachypelma before...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Philth (Mar 25, 2018)

These are some unidentified spiders all from Cameroon. 

Female



Mature male 



Female



This may be the mature male of that one ^



Cheiracanthium species ?

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 3 | Cake 1


----------



## Philth (Mar 25, 2018)

_Heteropoda boiei _female



_Heteropoda boiei _mature male



_Heteropoda boiei _pair



Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 5 | Cake 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Mar 27, 2018)

Philth said:


> Some mygalomorphs...
> 
> _Diplura_ sp. Peru
> View attachment 269182
> ...


Ah man I need to get more mygalomorphs, problem is I have no idea where to find my favourites and a lot of them are a bit more venomous than I'd like


----------



## Philth (Apr 17, 2018)

_Ischnothele caudata _mating



_Ischnothele caudata eggsac construction_
_



Ischnothele caudata _camouflage eggsac
	

		
			
		

		
	




_Ischnothele caudata mom _feeding the slings


_

Later, Tom_

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 7


----------



## Philth (May 6, 2018)

_Heteropoda_ sp. Flores Indonesia female



_Heteropoda_ sp. Flores Indonesia mature male



_Heteropoda_ sp. Flores Indonesia mating



_Heteropoda _sp. Flores Indonesia fixed eggsac



_Heteropoda_ sp. Flores Indonesia hatchlings



Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 3


----------



## Philth (Jun 14, 2018)

_ Barylestis saaristoi _female from Thialand



_Barylestis saaristoi _mature male 
_


_
Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 2


----------



## Philth (Jun 25, 2018)

_Dolomedes okefinokensis _female



_Dolomedes okefinokensis _male, males are ridiculously small compared to the females.



_Dolomedes tenebrosus_
_



Dolomedes triton

_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Philth (Jun 26, 2018)

_Loxosceles simillima _mature male



_Loxosceles simillima _female



_Pisauridae_ sp. Nigeria-Lagos female 



_Pisauridae_ sp. Nigeria-Lagos female 


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## checkmate (Jun 26, 2018)

What's the last one (the attachment)?


----------



## Philth (Jun 27, 2018)

wetwork said:


> What's the last one (the attachment)?


I don't know why it did that.

_Euprosthenops_ sp. Cameroon Douala region

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## The wolf (Jun 27, 2018)

Philth said:


> I don't know why it did that.
> 
> _Euprosthenops_ sp. Cameroon Douala region
> View attachment 279220


What are these guys like to keep?


----------



## boina (Jun 27, 2018)

This is one phantastic thread!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Philth (Dec 31, 2018)

_Damastes_ sp. Madagascar



Parawixia sp Cameroon 



Rhitymna sp. Thailand penultimate male 



Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DavoShred95 (May 1, 2019)

Hey @Philth from wich region of Perú do come the Diplura sp Peru? They are beautifull!
Awesome collection btw.


----------



## Philth (Jun 26, 2019)

DavoShred95 said:


> Hey @Philth from wich region of Perú do come the Diplura sp Peru? They are beautifull!
> Awesome collection btw.


Not Sure, they were just sold as sp."Peru"

Later, Tom

_Calommata signata_





Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Jun 26, 2019)

Do you sell any of the spiderlings you produce off? If so, where can I place an order ?

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Philth (Jun 26, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Do you sell any of the spiderlings you produce off? If so, where can I place an order ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Arthroverts


I sometimes advertise on this site, or you can always email me for a price list Tompatterson77@gmail.com  My inbox on this site tends to be full so it's, best to use the email. 

Thanks, Tom


----------



## Philth (Jun 26, 2019)

_Ancylometes bogotensis _female



_Ancylometes bogotensis_ mature male



_Ancylometes bogotensis_ interesting mating behavior. The males tie up the females to hold them in place, and is likely as a way to protect themselves during mating. 


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Jun 27, 2019)

Philth said:


> _Ancylometes bogotensis _female
> View attachment 312951
> 
> 
> ...


So spiders get kinky too huh?  Thats an interesting one for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 27, 2019)

Philth said:


> _Calommata signata_
> View attachment 312946
> 
> View attachment 312947
> ...


I got pics of 1 of my 3 and it was only after 8 looked through the pics i saw just how ornate their fangs are. If I'd have known I'd have focused on them and got some really close shots.


----------



## Vanisher (Jun 27, 2019)

Philth said:


> Not Sure, they were just sold as sp."Peru"
> 
> Later, Tom
> 
> ...


Very cool!


----------



## Gogyeng (Jun 30, 2019)

Absolutely stunning !


----------



## Philth (Jul 2, 2019)

_Calisoga longitarsis_
_



Euagrus mexicanus


_
Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Philth (Jul 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 12, 2019)

@TrapdoorSpiderLover, do you see this?

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 13, 2019)

Do you ever bring in exotic trapdoor spiders @Philth to sell or breed-to-sell? I have a few friends, most notably the one I tagged above, who have been desperately searching for more species than what we commonly have in the US. 

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (Aug 13, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Do you ever bring in exotic trapdoor spiders @Philth to sell or breed-to-sell? I have a few friends, most notably the one I tagged above, who have been desperately searching for more species than what we commonly have in the US.
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


Sure, I get whatever I can. This year I sold off a bunch of _Thyropoeus mirandus_ from Madagascar. They were the biggest traps doors I've ever seen. Hoping to have more _Cyclocosmia latusicosta _this week as well. 
_
Thyropoeus mirandus




Cyclocosmia latusicosta



_
Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 13, 2019)

Gotcha. My friend already has several _Thyropoeus mirandus_, they probably came from you !

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (Aug 14, 2019)

_Cupiennius getazi _rcf female-Panama 


Female


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Mature male


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MoranDisciple (Aug 14, 2019)

Philth said:


> Sure, I get whatever I can. This year I sold off a bunch of _Thyropoeus mirandus_ from Madagascar. They were the biggest traps doors I've ever seen. Hoping to have more _Cyclocosmia latusicosta _this week as well.
> _
> Thyropoeus mirandus
> View attachment 317628
> ...


I rehoused my Cyclocosmia ricketti last Sunday and it's only now starting a new burrow. Trapdoors really are like hysterical little reactionaries when not in their burrows lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## beetleman (Aug 14, 2019)

Philth said:


> Sure, I get whatever I can. This year I sold off a bunch of _Thyropoeus mirandus_ from Madagascar. They were the biggest traps doors I've ever seen. Hoping to have more _Cyclocosmia latusicosta _this week as well.
> _
> Thyropoeus mirandus
> View attachment 317628
> ...


yeah, those madagascar traps are very impressive,hoping you will be getting more in the future,and ofcourse those Cyclocosmia are very cool aswell,ive had those in the past


----------



## Gogyeng (Aug 15, 2019)

_Gnathopalystes kochi , an amazing sparassid. At a glance, that mature male seems just like a cave bat.
Amazing pics @Philth !_


----------



## Philth (Aug 21, 2019)

_Dolomedes albineus_
Female


Mature male



Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 21, 2019)

Best true spider collection out there!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Philth (Oct 10, 2019)

_Gandanameno echinata _adult female 



_Eresus walckenaeri _adult female 


_Eresus walckenaeri_ juvie female 


_Eresus walckenaeri_ mature male 


_Stegodyphus _sp. Tanzania 1


_Stegodyphus_ sp. Tanzania 2


_Stegodyphus_ sp. Tanzania 3


Stegodyphus sp. Tanzania 4


Stegodyphus sp. Tanzania 5



Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 2


----------



## wolfs79 (Oct 10, 2019)

Wow amazing collection!


----------



## Philth (Oct 17, 2019)

_Fufius_ cf _lanicius _female 


_Fufius_ cf _lanicius _mature male 


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Arthroverts (Oct 17, 2019)

Where do you get these spiders if I didn't ask before?? They are absolutely amazing; I'd love to keep some of the velvet spiders you've got one day; all the _Stegodyphus sp._, and more specifically the "Tanzania 1" look amazing!

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Philth (Nov 13, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Where do you get these spiders if I didn't ask before?? They are absolutely amazing; I'd love to keep some of the velvet spiders you've got one day; all the _Stegodyphus sp._, and more specifically the "Tanzania 1" look amazing!
> 
> Thanks,
> Arthroverts


Most are imported from Europe either by myself or a good friend of mine.


----------



## Philth (Nov 13, 2019)

_Thelcticopis severa _


_Heteropoda simplex _


_Ctenidae_ sp. Nkongsamba


_Pisauridae_ sp. Nkongsamba 



Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Philth (Nov 20, 2019)

_Rhitymna pinangensis_ (Thorell, 1891) F/M


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## donniedark0 (Nov 20, 2019)

Hey Tom, Your true spider collection is just amazing. This really got my curiosity and interest going. Do you have any threads or pics of your True spider enclosures? Really curious what your collection looks like as a whole or just how they are generally housed like. Have you ever done a spider room photo shoot at all? Thanks for the pics they look phenomenal!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 20, 2019)

By the way, how big do those _Rhitymna pinangensis_ get?

Thanks for sharing,

Arthroverts


----------



## Philth (Nov 24, 2019)

donniedark0 said:


> Hey Tom, Your true spider collection is just amazing. This really got my curiosity and interest going. Do you have any threads or pics of your True spider enclosures? Really curious what your collection looks like as a whole or just how they are generally housed like. Have you ever done a spider room photo shoot at all? Thanks for the pics they look phenomenal!


I don't have any pics of my true spiders or how they are set up, but I'll try to remember to get some. Here's a pic of my female tarantula wall. However true spiders have been taking over down here lol.



Arthroverts said:


> By the way, how big do those _Rhitymna pinangensis_ get?
> 
> Thanks for sharing,
> 
> Arthroverts


About 4-5 inches as adults. 

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 6 | Wow 1 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## NYAN (Nov 24, 2019)

Philth said:


> I don't have any pics of my true spiders or how they are set up, but I'll try to remember to get some. Here's a pic of my female tarantula wall. However true spiders have been taking over down here lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I could stack my enclosures that high. I always feel like there’s will be an earthquake and everything will fall over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philth (Dec 24, 2019)

Some Sparassidae from Cameroon








Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 1


----------



## Philth (Jan 2, 2020)

_Trichonephila fenestrata, _variation of 3 different females_. _
_



_
Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Philth (Jan 6, 2020)

_Polybetes delfini_
_



Ctenus captiosus
	

		
			
		

		
	




Cyrtophora sp. Cameroon 



Eusparassus sp Eygpt 



Pandercetes  sp. Malaysia


_
Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Philth (Jan 20, 2020)

_Hogna schmitzi



Cupiennius salei _"Lucia" / _Cupiennius salei _DCF



Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spidercandydesigns (Jan 22, 2020)

The bet casting spider pic is amazing!! Most pics focus on their eyes but seeing the net is really cool.


----------



## Philth (Apr 19, 2020)

_Ctenus yaeyamensis 



Ctenus yaeyamensis _mature male



_Pandercetes_ sp. Malaysia



_Pandercetes_ sp. Malaysia mature male



_Scytodes_ sp. Oman



M/F new species of Heteropoda from Malaysia 


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Philth (Jun 26, 2020)

_Sphodros abboti  _female



_Sphodros abboti  _mature male



_Cyclocosmia ricketti 



Cyclocosmia latusicosta

_

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Philth (Nov 11, 2020)

_Phoneutria_ sp. Iquitos Peru



_Cupiennius getazi_ RCF



_Macroctenus kingsleyi



Cupiennius salei



Thelcticopis severa_


_
Cerbalus aravaensis_



_Ctenid _sp. Panama



_Heteropoda_ sp. Thailand



_Piloctenus haematostoma



Phidippus regius

_

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## RTTB (Nov 14, 2020)

Amazing!


----------



## Philth (Dec 28, 2020)

_Calommata signata 



_

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 28, 2020)

Those Calommata (and the photographs) are stunning! It's like a mouth with legs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Philth said:


> _Calommata signata
> View attachment 370250
> View attachment 370251
> View attachment 370252
> ...


Love how intricate their fangs actually are. And how they use them like a mantis using their forearms is something else.


----------



## HeartBum (Dec 28, 2020)

Really not a fan of trues (yet) they still freak me out a bit... But my god, this thread is absolutely incredible.


----------

